# What Universal Remote is everyone using with the HR20?



## jrr4 (Sep 29, 2006)

Christmas time is here, and I loves me my universal remotes. I've been looking at the Harmony 880 but anything in the less than $250 is up for grabs.

Any Suggestions?


----------



## mooniac (Sep 28, 2006)

jrr4 said:


> Christmas time is here, and I loves me my universal remotes. I've been looking at the Harmony 880 but anything in the less than $250 is up for grabs.
> 
> Any Suggestions?


I use the Home Theater Master MX-800. It's a VERY programmable remote (you program it from a PC) and works great with IR or RF.


----------



## RGMChicago (Nov 22, 2006)

I am using the Harmony 880 ... it is great! it works with eveything I have

HD DVR
Sony Home Theater System
Sony DVD Burner
Xbox 360
Sony DVD player
Sony Blu Ray player


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jrr4 said:


> Christmas time is here, and I loves me my universal remotes. I've been looking at the Harmony 880 but anything in the less than $250 is up for grabs.
> 
> Any Suggestions?


Harmony 628 here (was about 50 bucks), now the next model up is at Sam's Club for 99 bucks. I love the Harmony remotes...controls everything perfectly in the sytem listed below in my tagline.


----------



## laurier (Oct 11, 2006)

hasan said:


> Harmony 628 here (was about 50 bucks), now the next model up is at Sam's Club for 99 bucks. I love the Harmony remotes...controls everything perfectly in the sytem listed below in my tagline.


I just bought a Harmony 880 for $149 free shipping from https://www.hideflifestyle.com/, works great.


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

jrr4 said:


> Christmas time is here, and I loves me my universal remotes. I've been looking at the Harmony 880 but anything in the less than $250 is up for grabs.
> 
> Any Suggestions?


The Harmony 880 works great and you should be able to find it online for under $200.


----------



## Staszek (Nov 13, 2006)

I am using the Harmony 720, its basically the exact same functionality as the 880 just in a different looking case.


----------



## 1Indy79 (Oct 3, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about the Harmony 1000? It looks like it is due out end of Dec and looks pretty beefy. Unfortunately, the price does too....$499...yikes.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

MX500. Works great.


----------



## uteotw (Sep 30, 2006)

I love my Harmony 676. Works great with everything I have.
Here at Spoofee you can get the 880 for $116.10 Shipped!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Two Harmony 880's. No complaints.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

mx 700 works fine too


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Universal Remote- R7

No kidding.. best remote I've ever owned. Has LOTS of memory too.

$50 or so.

http://www.universalremote.com/product_detail.php?model=47


----------



## JLack33 (Oct 31, 2006)

I picked up my Harmony 880 from Walmart about a month ago for $150.


----------



## Dsru (Nov 23, 2006)

still using my radio Shack 15-2116 (20.00 bucks), over 4 years old and they dont make them anymore. I found a couple on Ebay and have them as backup. Anybody that knows what JP1 is will understand. There is a IR program and ready made codes (or create your own) that you program via a JP1 cable and I was able to assign every button to my remote for the Hr20. And the best part is wife dosnt slap me for yet another piece of technology she has to learn ! :lol:


----------



## william8004 (Oct 6, 2006)

I have a harmony 880. It does the job, but the layout could be a little better. The buttons at the bottom have no separation between them. I just wish the play and speed buttons were a little higher. If the sales guy will let you, try to hold some of them and test the buttons.

All in all, it's a good product.


----------



## CharlesSchwab (Sep 26, 2006)

Universal Remote MX-950. No more worries about replacing batteries!


----------



## Jomanscool2 (Aug 28, 2006)

I use the Harmony 890. It is the same as the 880, but RF. It works great with all my products, once you figure out the tricks. Also, I'm not sure if this is still the case, but I got it on amazon.com for $280, $120 cheaper than the shelf price. I have a:

Sony Bravia TV
InFocus Project
Denon AV Reciever
Sony DVD Player
HR20
iPod (macro's made for both music only and video)

All of those work flawlessly now that I have setup the remote correctly.

I will admit, it did take a LONG time to set up correctly, but that is mainly because Logitech has no support for the iPod, so I had to set that up all myself, creating two devices, one as a music server (for music) and one as a laptop (for videos).

But now that it is all setup correctly, it is perfect. Could not have asked for anything better.

P.s., I have both an MX600 and an MX800 HTM Remotes. They are both OK remotes in my opinion, but I cannot say I like either of them that much. First off, they are both rediculously expensive, or at least they were when I bought them. Second, the MX600 is not computer programable, and the MX800 is only Windows programable. And gosh, I hate having to take out my PC. I'm a mac person myself...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Harmony 880 here.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Marantz RC9200 color touchscreen remote - not one problem to date with the HR20.


----------



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

http://accessories.rca.com/en-US/modeldetail.html?maincat=Remotes&subcat=Universal+Remote&modelnum=RCR815
I bought mine at Walmart about a year ago for around $20 and it works well with the HR20. I used it for my stand-alone Tivo before the HR20. It controls my audio receiver, DVD player and my TV as well. Backlit, learning, macros and a PVR layout were the things I was looking for.

Oh yeah, it said something about this on the box or in the directions and I laughed at it...something about it being one of the most comfortable remotes to hold onto. Then I held it and laughed again, but I agree, it just fits in my hand better than any other remote I've used.


----------



## skipo (Sep 22, 2006)

jrr4 said:


> Christmas time is here, and I loves me my universal remotes. I've been looking at the Harmony 880 but anything in the less than $250 is up for grabs.
> 
> Any Suggestions?


I know it's not the lastest and greatest but check out the Home Theater Master MX-500. Nothing fancing but a good reliable remote that works great and is very easy to program and use. You can pick one up on Amazon for around $ 75.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Super happy with the Harmony 880 and so is my wife. One button to turn everything on and off is a requirement for her; PC-based setup is super easy.


----------



## soccercoach61 (Sep 24, 2006)

1Indy79 said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Harmony 1000? It looks like it is due out end of Dec and looks pretty beefy. Unfortunately, the price does too....$499...yikes.


The 1000 is a touchscreen with the same functionality as the 880. Plus it takes two hands to operate.

I have an 880 and love it... it controls everything, even my HDMI switch.

-Chuck


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I also use the Harmony 880 and would suggest it to anyone looking for a remote that does everything. I was even able to program it to operate my new Octava HDMI switch today.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Harmony 676


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Dsru said:


> still using my radio Shack 15-2116 (20.00 bucks), over 4 years old and they dont make them anymore. I found a couple on Ebay and have them as backup. Anybody that knows what JP1 is will understand. There is a IR program and ready made codes (or create your own) that you program via a JP1 cable and I was able to assign every button to my remote for the Hr20. And the best part is wife dosnt slap me for yet another piece of technology she has to learn ! :lol:


I LOVE that remote! Used it for a LONG time.... until I got D*.... then I ran out of memory space. The R7 has 160 memory spots for learning.

Why in the world pay $100's of dollars when these cheapies are perfect! I really hate the Harmony's because I just can't tell what button is what by feel.. if you look at the pic of the R7.. the keys are placed well and different sizes etc so I can feel them in total darkness. Lighted to boot.


----------



## Dsru (Nov 23, 2006)

Slyster said:


> I LOVE that remote! Used it for a LONG time.... until I got D*.... then I ran out of memory space. The R7 has 160 memory spots for learning.


I have a sweet .rdmu file for the HR20-700 if you need it. When you say you ran out of memory, I am assuming that you use the "IR learn" function, or did you use RM and IR to add device and protocol? I am using everything in my sig with the 15-2116 and still have lots of mem left. The JP1 group at Yahoo groups is a great place for devices and protocols.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

IR Learn. Is there another way? It only has like 20 spots or something and I used it also for a reciever and DVD burner and TV and a VCR etc.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Yet another Harmony 880 user. Very satisified with it.


----------



## jsevinsk (Sep 14, 2006)

I have the Harman Kardon TC30. The only thing bad I can say about it is that I don't like the several buttons that click, and the color LCD screen isn't nearly as customizable as I thought it would be. But other than that, it's great! It makes watching TV so much easier.


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

I got the Harmony 628 and it works very well with all of my stuff..I don't have any issues teaching my wife to use it either!


----------



## devellis (Oct 18, 2006)

I also use the HTM MX-500. Very reliable, functional, and flexible. It also has an exceptionally strong IR output signal so that you don't have to aim very accurately for the signal to reach its destination. This is especially useful for powering the whole system on or off with one programmed button. The signal reaches all the equipment from floor level to top-of-TV level when it's aimed anywhere in the general direction of the system. Its appearance is pretty mundane but it fits nicely in the hand, has a good adjustable backlight, and is very rugged. I suspect there are many good choices out there but this unit is worth considering, IMHO.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm using the Harmony 880 (Slick Deals had it this week for US$118) - it works great - had to program a few button into the lcd display (the red,green, etc)


----------



## mwhaley (Nov 1, 2006)

I am using the R7 Universal Remote, works great.


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

I like my Harmony 680


----------



## Staszek (Nov 13, 2006)

Slyster said:


> I LOVE that remote! Used it for a LONG time.... until I got D*.... then I ran out of memory space. The R7 has 160 memory spots for learning.
> 
> Why in the world pay $100's of dollars when these cheapies are perfect! I really hate the Harmony's because I just can't tell what button is what by feel.. if you look at the pic of the R7.. the keys are placed well and different sizes etc so I can feel them in total darkness. Lighted to boot.


I agree for some circumstances but the R7 falls pretty short when it comes to macros. I mean it does turn everything on with Macros but I have a fairly complicated HT setup with input changes on the AVR to control all different sorts of inputs, including second and third zones for different parts of the house.

Couple that with the fact I like the exact button from the orginal remote on the main screen for each activity and its just things you cant do with an R7.

For my other rooms (bedrooms) the R7 is a great buy!


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I just ordered a Harmony 880 from Amazon. If you are looking you might want to check there. You need to put it in your cart to see the price.

The "old" 676 is bedroom-bound


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

devellis said:


> I also use the HTM MX-500. Very reliable, functional, and flexible. It also has an exceptionally strong IR output signal so that you don't have to aim very accurately for the signal to reach its destination. This is especially useful for powering the whole system on or off with one programmed button. The signal reaches all the equipment from floor level to top-of-TV level when it's aimed anywhere in the general direction of the system. Its appearance is pretty mundane but it fits nicely in the hand, has a good adjustable backlight, and is very rugged. I suspect there are many good choices out there but this unit is worth considering, IMHO.


What he said. I like the MX-500 a lot, and once you get used to it, you never really need the backlight.


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Harmony 659... there's a reason it still costs more than some of the 'newer' 
models like the 676. Great remote, not as pricey as the 880s/890s... got mine for 
$65 from Buy.com on a sale.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> MX500. Works great.


Me too. It also uses only AAA batteries, it does not need to sit in a charger. This is a is deal for me.

Also, and this is ever so slightly off topic, one nice thing about the HR20 remote is that it has discrete on/off codes for my Sony v2500 that I was able to program into the mx500--something I could not do from the original TV remote (which on has a toggle on/off code.)


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

Harmony 880!


----------



## Dsru (Nov 23, 2006)

Slyster said:


> IR Learn. Is there another way?


Well, using the "IR learn" function only gives you .5k on the eeprom. When you use IR.exe and RM.exe, you create a device and protocol that is stored in a 2k eeprom. They are programs you use to actualy add a device to the remote, not "IR learn it" via "IR learn" option on remote. I need a couple of more posts before I can add a link to these programs and what I am talking about. Should have enough posts soon.:lol:


----------



## travelswiss (Oct 24, 2006)

Does anyone use a Sony or Pronto remote with the HR20? We need 455 Khz, and the Harmony doesn't support. But, both the Sony and Pronto don't "look" DVR friendly so I may go with a two remote solution...


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Does the Harmony 880 remote have user replaceable batteries? I noticed it uses Li-Ion, which is fine...BUT is it a user replaceable pack or not? I have a very nice mouse...but the darn Li-Ion pack is NOT user replaceable...I guess one is supposed to thow it away. 

If it is user replaceable, how much is the replacement and are they available. Otherwise, I stick with Harmony remotes that have "standard" batteries...I'm tired of being dead-ended by thoughtless design, and built-in obsolescence.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Are there any tricks or anything I should do different when programming my Harmony 880 to the HR20? I never did get my 686 tweaked in all the way on the HR20 (which arrived Tuesday). The 686 is going back to the HR10, now in the bedroom.


----------



## Shemp (Dec 17, 2005)

hasan said:


> Does the Harmony 880 remote have user replaceable batteries? I noticed it uses Li-Ion, which is fine...BUT is it a user replaceable pack or not? I have a very nice mouse...but the darn Li-Ion pack is NOT user replaceable...I guess one is supposed to thow it away.
> 
> If it is user replaceable, how much is the replacement and are they available. Otherwise, I stick with Harmony remotes that have "standard" batteries...I'm tired of being dead-ended by thoughtless design, and built-in obsolescence.


It is a user replaceable pack. Searching the Logitech message boards I found a post stating that the 880's battery is a Nokia BLB-2 Lithium battery. The poster said he purchased a couple replacements on ebay for $5 each. I cannot confirm this information as I'm still happily using my original battery.

- Shemp


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

MX-700 here. Nothing beats using my laptop to program macros with just a few clicks of the mouse.


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

Harmony 550, about 150 at best buy


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

MX-850 here....
check out remotecentral.com... They have every remote reviewd and explained, others have created files for you to check out, and its all in detail that us humans can understand!!!!


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

curerntly using an old pronto 2000 with little to no problem. Switched to the samsung 4273 plasma. Their remote didn't have separate buttons for each video inputs, so I have to toggle thru the video inputs (or buy a HDMI receiver and let it do the switching). Anyone know the codes for samsung plasma and how I get them in the pronto?


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

For all you on the monoprice 5x1 does it auto switch based on detected video input or do you have to manually do it?

To stay on topic I use the Philips RC9800i.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

qubit said:


> For all you on the monoprice 5x1 does it auto switch based on detected video input or do you have to manually do it?
> 
> To stay on topic I use the Philips RC9800i.


It will autoswitch, you can manually control it, and of course, it has IR control...which my Harmony works with just fine.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

If you want an absolutely superb Master Remote, get the Sony AX-4000. I use it to control HR20's, an R15, 3 different displays, two amplifiers and a big Sony STR-DA9000ES A/V Control Amplifier.

All the programming is done on your computer. Your computer then downloads to the Master Remote using a USB cable.

It is absolutely great. Lots of macro capability and a wonderfull 'All Off' key.

Check it out on eBay and the Sony website.


----------



## bch (Oct 24, 2006)

MX-500. It has large buttons.

I tried a Harmony remote, but it had puny buttons and felt cheap in comparison. Went back to the MX-500.


----------



## newcs (Nov 25, 2006)

RC34 here...


----------



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

Have 2. Harmony 880 is programable via PC, and works great. MX600 can"learn" from any remote and has self contained data base too. buttons are bigger on MX remotes.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I just updated my old 676 profile with my new 880 and it rocks. It is doing a much better job of controlling the HR20 then I was doing with my 676. This remote is awesome, especially as a Harmony-to-Harmony conversion.


----------



## Dsru (Nov 23, 2006)

Slyster, I can not reply to your PM, says you can not receive. Can you email me at [email protected] ?


----------



## kevc66 (Oct 13, 2006)

URC MX-3000!!
Pretty decent price if you're a dealer.


----------



## wtrax (Nov 4, 2006)

I had a Harmony 659 and loved it. I dropped it on my hardwood floor from my chair maybe 2.5 feet and cracked the LCD screen. This thing is useless without the screen. I just orderd the 880 today from JR.com $159.99 and free shipping. Plus $25 rebate. $134.99 to my door after rebate.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> MX500. Works great.


It was my remote of choice too - till I got my Harmony 880 (I got it for US$118 by following slickdeals when they saw the Dell coupons). I could never go with anything else now.

The recharging is great and size is better.


----------



## barryr (Sep 28, 2006)

Another vote for this Harmony beauty. Don't miss the opportunity to fix the two-steps-to-Guide problem, or to change the length of the Skip keys.


----------



## mgrimse (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd like to get a universal remote as well. I just read this and couldn't tell who is using RF and who IR.

I can't seem to get my pioneer vsx-84 to work with the hr20 remote when in 'directv' mode. I can in av1 mode, I'm just lazy and won't be able to convince my wife to slide the switch each time volume needs to change. Which would be best for RF on the HR20 and maybe IR for TV and receiver? any suggestions would help. I guess programming via PC/USB would be nice, backlit, RF for the HR20, and LCD is optional. I think the optimal remote would have intuitive key layout for the 6 buttons on the top of the HR20, play, pause, FF, Rev, 5-sec rev, and 30-sec slip. I would suspect the guide/list options (4-way, red, green, yellow, and select) would be right up there.

I'm new to these U-remotes so I'm not sure even where to look. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Home Theater Master MX-600.


----------



## PLamarine (Dec 3, 2006)

Dsru said:


> still using my radio Shack 15-2116 (20.00 bucks), over 4 years old and they dont make them anymore. I found a couple on Ebay and have them as backup. Anybody that knows what JP1 is will understand. There is a IR program and ready made codes (or create your own) that you program via a JP1 cable and I was able to assign every button to my remote for the Hr20. And the best part is wife dosnt slap me for yet another piece of technology she has to learn ! :lol:


I have two of these, and for the money these remotes cannot be beat. LCD readout, backlit, programmable via computer and JP1. Good size buttons, great layout.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

mgrimse said:


> I'd like to get a universal remote as well. I just read this and couldn't tell who is using RF and who IR.
> 
> I can't seem to get my pioneer vsx-84 to work with the hr20 remote when in 'directv' mode. I can in av1 mode, I'm just lazy and won't be able to convince my wife to slide the switch each time volume needs to change. Which would be best for RF on the HR20 and maybe IR for TV and receiver? any suggestions would help. I guess programming via PC/USB would be nice, backlit, RF for the HR20, and LCD is optional. I think the optimal remote would have intuitive key layout for the 6 buttons on the top of the HR20, play, pause, FF, Rev, 5-sec rev, and 30-sec slip. I would suspect the guide/list options (4-way, red, green, yellow, and select) would be right up there.
> 
> ...


To get the pioneer vol in the dtv device: With a TV code programmed to the tv device, then:

1. av1
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press SELECT


----------



## O2BRich (Nov 8, 2006)

Does anyone have a code for the One For All Kameleon 9960 for the HR20?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

O2BRich said:


> Does anyone have a code for the One For All Kameleon 9960 for the HR20?


There isn't a preset code, you can call and have Sat code 1377 loaded over the phone.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

travelswiss said:


> Does anyone use a Sony or Pronto remote with the HR20? We need 455 Khz, and the Harmony doesn't support. But, both the Sony and Pronto don't "look" DVR friendly so I may go with a two remote solution...


I use the Sony RMAX 4000, it works great on all my equipment.


----------



## NCLou (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm using the MX-500 I got from Newegg for about $75. I tried the cheapest Harmony the 628 and I didn't like it. Not enough actual buttons, and after a week of working on it couldn't get it exactly perfect. For my family, I need to have the buttons very specific, like I can't put the input switch on the info button for example, and expect them to remember it. Also, without true macros I couldn't get it to manage my home theater in a foolproof way for them. From what I hear, the higher level Harmony remotes do the job, but for the price the MX-500 has been perfect for me. The size and shape are a little odd, but otherwise it has worked out perfectly for everyone in my family.


----------



## O2BRich (Nov 8, 2006)

Edmund said:


> There isn't a preset code, you can call and have Sat code 1377 loaded over the phone.


Thanks

I will give that a try...


----------



## Gbsnplr (Nov 10, 2006)

I use the Harmony 880.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

uteotw said:


> I love my Harmony 676. Works great with everything I have.
> Here at Spoofee you can get the 880 for $116.10 Shipped!


I have the 676 which I'm giving to my folks because I just bought the 880.


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

I just swapped out my 3 week old Harmony 659 for a Harmony 670. I couldn't be happier with it. The buttons are very well laid out and are hard gem style buttons but are easy to press. It's also easy enough to use for my wife and 4 year old.


----------



## nalapakj (Sep 13, 2006)

I've been using an MX-700 for a couple years now. They make a great remote with LOTS of configurable hard buttons. It's very similar to the MX-800 mentioned above.

I just reconfigured it for my new home theater including the HR20 and it took about 45 minutes to do it all.


----------



## bmachia (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm thinking about buying the Harmony 880 to control my HR20-700. Can anyone tell me if 'Basic buttons', like 'LIST' are automatically available when the code is entered, or is there a-lot of learning that needs to be completed before the remote is usable?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I have not run across a command that was not already in the selection list of the Harmony 890. The 890 is the IR/RF remote. The "List" command does exist. Just need to pick an alternate button to put it on.

I have seen threads that talk about more than one model to put in when setting up the Harmony remote and some of the defaults may not be what is expected.

My selection for the equipment is "HR20-700" in the Harmony database and I have not found anything unusual.

You may want to check ebay when shopping for this device. I purchased another Harmony the other day, 880, for $152 brand new.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Nov 30, 2006)

bmachia said:


> I'm thinking about buying the Harmony 880 to control my HR20-700. Can anyone tell me if 'Basic buttons', like 'LIST' are automatically available when the code is entered, or is there a-lot of learning that needs to be completed before the remote is usable?


'Most' of the basic buttons are on the 880, but List is not. It's very easy to make a custom label for List though, and the Learn process is easy. Use HR20-700 as the model for the DVR, I originally used HR20 and the database info was not too accurate.
Basically, the remotes are shown side by side and you select the buttons on the DirecTV romote and a corresponding button on the 880. Below this section is the Custom section where you tell the 880 to Learn a button from the DirecTV remote. A wizard walks you theought the process.
Ken


----------



## W9CDL (Dec 26, 2006)

Harmony 880 here. It was a marriage saver. I started with the Harmony 659 and then went to the 880. Now the 659 sits by the wifes recliner and the 880 sits by mine. Both are set up identical. Granted she rarely uses the 659 and more often uses the 880. Still nice to have one at hands reach for both of us and also when one goes dead and needs recharging or a battery change. I guess the way to look at it is: Some call it laziness... I call it convenience...


----------



## jtm (Dec 14, 2006)

Just activated an 880 last night and am still learning how to use it. My one disappointment so far is that the four colored buttons (red, green, yellow, blue) appear on the screen but are on different pages which makes for extra work moving between them. Is there a way to move them all onto the same page? What is the process?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

jtm said:


> Just activated an 880 last night and am still learning how to use it. My one disappointment so far is that the four colored buttons (red, green, yellow, blue) appear on the screen but are on different pages which makes for extra work moving between them. Is there a way to move them all onto the same page? What is the process?


Yes, login to your harmony page.

Select "More Options"
Select "Customize" in "Watch Satellite" or whatever you named the activity to watch D*
Select "Change behavior of buttons"

Go to the bottom of the screen...
Under the Satellite section, I put
List
Yellow
Green
Red
Blue

After you start your Satellite Activity, this will be displayed by default in the screen.


----------



## jtm (Dec 14, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Go to the bottom of the screen...
> Under the Satellite section, I put
> List
> Yellow
> ...


Thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## racingdna (Oct 30, 2006)

jrr4 said:


> Christmas time is here, and I loves me my universal remotes. I've been looking at the Harmony 880 but anything in the less than $250 is up for grabs.
> 
> Any Suggestions?


I'm using the Philips Pronto TSU7000...works great.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Depending on how you setup the activity mode "list" should be on the LCD by default. I think the person that asked about this was wondering if this command needed to be "learned" by the 880 and the answer is no.



PoplarBranch said:


> 'Most' of the basic buttons are on the 880, but List is not. It's very easy to make a custom label for List though, and the Learn process is easy. Use HR20-700 as the model for the DVR, I originally used HR20 and the database info was not too accurate.
> Basically, the remotes are shown side by side and you select the buttons on the DirecTV romote and a corresponding button on the 880. Below this section is the Custom section where you tell the 880 to Learn a button from the DirecTV remote. A wizard walks you theought the process.
> Ken


----------



## wexpo16 (Sep 14, 2006)

just went out and got a Harmont 520 we will see how it works!! is anyone else using this remote?


----------



## boatbumm (Aug 10, 2005)

Love my 520! It does everything I want it to. YMMV, of course, depending on your setup.


----------



## wexpo16 (Sep 14, 2006)

i did a quick set up as i ran home on lunch but had to get back to work. will mess with it more once i get home. i have a HR20-700 and a HR10-250 can those both be set up to work at the same time!!


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes, and if they are on the same TV you will just switch between two activities to make them work. Rname one to Watch HR20 and the other to Watch HR10.



wexpo16 said:


> i did a quick set up as i ran home on lunch but had to get back to work. will mess with it more once i get home. i have a HR20-700 and a HR10-250 can those both be set up to work at the same time!!


----------



## wexpo16 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok cool!! Thanks for the help i will let u know how it works out!!


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

I hate to spend $200+ on a remote, is there any ~$50 remotes that work with the HR-20? I hate that slider switch on the stock unit.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Brantel said:


> I hate to spend $200+ on a remote, is there any ~$50 remotes that work with the HR-20? I hate that slider switch on the stock unit.


under $50 remotes with a preset code for the HR20 include, URC FX1, R5, R7,and RF10. The sony rm-vl600, RCA rcr-815.

The one-for-all urc-6960, 4220, and 3220. Other upgradeable models from OFA that can have a code loaded over the phone include urc-8910, 9910, 9960.


----------



## Rambler (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a Philips Pronto TSU-7000. If you can handle the programming aspect of these remotes, they're the best in their price class. Completely customizable to have the remote do whatever you want.


----------



## tjboyd (Oct 5, 2006)

FWIW... I just ordered a Harmony 880 from Circuit City for $199.00. Not a great deal... Not bad either... Seems to be what the majority of people around here are using...


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Might want to see if they will price match J&R

http://www.jr.com/JRProductPage.process?Product_Code=HMY+880.&JRSource=PriceGrabber.datafeed.HMY+880.

Or cancel the order since you just placed it.



tjboyd said:


> FWIW... I just ordered a Harmony 880 from Circuit City for $199.00. Not a great deal... Not bad either... Seems to be what the majority of people around here are using...


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

New Harmony 880's going for $160 with free shipping on ebay, not tax either.

Search for "harmony 880"...


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Yup. The J&R link I provided was for $159 + free shipping as well.



Spanky_Partain said:


> New Harmony 880's going for $160 with free shipping on ebay, not tax either.
> 
> Search for "harmony 880"...


----------



## Ken Massingale (Nov 30, 2006)

$156 at Amazon, free shipping


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

If you want a truly SUPERB remote, check out the Sony RM-XA4000. This is a touch-screen remote. Like the really great units, it 'learns' the action codes from your original single-unit remotes. You don't waste years of your life begging for the 'right code' number to enter.

This unit is programmed on you computer, with the configuration then downloaded over a USB link to the Master Remote. It really works. You label your own touch-screen keys on the computer; while attached to the USB link, the Master learns what key signals you tell it to learn.

It is totally flexible. It performs flawlessly. It is not maddening to program. And it's not expensive.

On eBay, do a search for "AX4000". It will be the best $80 you EVER spent. Promise.


----------



## redtaco (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a Harmony 680 that works great with my H20 (and before that with my HR-20). I didn't want to have to recharge the batteries so I didn't go with the 880. The 676 is also similar but I read bad things about the buttons sticking. My 680 was on sale at Provantage for $85 shipped a few months ago.


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

$78 for the Harmony 659 on Buy.com if you use Google Checkout for $20 off $50 
or more purchase... $78 after shipping for me. Just bought one for a gift.

Worth every penny. Got mine at $65 actually.

Doesn't have the full color LCD of the 880/890/etc... but it can do everything a 
Harmony can do normally and I like the ergonomics much better than most 
Harmony remotes.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

nalapakj said:


> I've been using an MX-700 for a couple years now. They make a great remote with LOTS of configurable hard buttons. It's very similar to the MX-800 mentioned above.
> 
> I just reconfigured it for my new home theater including the HR20 and it took about 45 minutes to do it all.


i love the mx700.......have had it for 2 yrs; sprays everything on and off flawlessly; takes a pounding; and a great set of soft keys...


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

Just before I got my HR20 in early October I replaced my trusty MX-500 with a Harmony 680. I love this remote and it is way better and easier than the MX-500. I can control everything listed in my sig, plus my iPod nano, a Sony CD Jukebox, an old VCR, and my X-10 lights.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

jheda said:


> i love the mx700.......have had it for 2 yrs; sprays everything on and off flawlessly; takes a pounding; and a great set of soft keys...


Same here. I've got two of 'em that I've used for years and love 'em.


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

Can someone with the Harmony 890 tell me if it directly controls the HR20 via RF, or does the 890 talk via RF to it's IR repeater?

I'm planning to put my HR20 in a closet and need the RF control.


----------



## dugmar (Dec 30, 2006)

mrshermanoaks said:


> Can someone with the Harmony 890 tell me if it directly controls the HR20 via RF, or does the 890 talk via RF to it's IR repeater?
> 
> I'm planning to put my HR20 in a closet and need the RF control.


Same question here.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

One-For-All 8 here. That plus JP1 = a remote that has the exact same control as OEM, along with the ability for macros, etc.

I never tried the Harmony remotes.........they sure look nice, but for the price of one good Harmony remote, Ive outfitted every TV in my house with an OFA8 or RS-1994 (the remote that launched JP1).

I tried a touch screen remote once (RS Kameleon) but with the lights dim while watching a movie, Id rather be able to feel the buttons than have to fumble around and light up the touch screen.

-Chris


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm using the Marantz RC5400. No problems..


----------



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm using the Harmony 880.. It works great!.


----------



## Nolzman (Aug 29, 2003)

Owned a MX-700 for several years and loved it. It was very programmable and took a beating. Absolutely loved the ability to program the keys to do pretty much anything I could think of.

Recently upgraded to a MX-900. I love this one two. Software is VERY similar, but even more user friendly.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

mrshermanoaks said:


> Can someone with the Harmony 890 tell me if it directly controls the HR20 via RF, or does the 890 talk via RF to it's IR repeater?
> 
> I'm planning to put my HR20 in a closet and need the RF control.


No, and no other RF aftemarket universal remote will either. All rf universal remotes are IR only controlling remoes but use RF to do it from afar.


----------



## bcdavis75 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow. I have to say I'm really surprised by all the praise for the 880. I really had rough time with it.

I like the physical set-up well-enough but I found the logitech software so frustrating that I nearly lost my mind. For example, I kept trying to add an activity to play xbox and EVERYTIME it would so "You don't have a device that can play games". I would re-add the xbox over and over again with know luck. Ultimelty i got around this by addign a custom activity.

However, I could never get it to correctly move the input's on the TV or the reciever (Mitsubishi 73" DLP, Sunfire Ultimate Reiever). 

The software doesn't wreally accomdate any advanced editiing and it's very difficult to test your changes quickly becasue it takes SO SO long to update the remote.

Maybe I'm being too impatient. I'll give it one more crack before returning it but as of now, I can't give it a thumb's up.


----------



## Nolzman (Aug 29, 2003)

BC, 

Return the Harmony and go for a Home Theater Master MX series. The software is COMPLETELY controllable by you. You can easily version your changes and it updates the remote in seconds. If you don't like something you just change it. 

You have to be somewhat of a programmer, but I actually found it fun thinking of new more efficient way of doing things. I am always looking for another shortcut marco I can program.


----------



## bcdavis75 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nolzman said:


> BC,
> 
> Return the Harmony and go for a Home Theater Master MX series. The software is COMPLETELY controllable by you. You can easily version your changes and it updates the remote in seconds. If you don't like something you just change it.
> 
> You have to be somewhat of a programmer, but I actually found it fun thinking of new more efficient way of doing things. I am always looking for another shortcut marco I can program.


The MX series looks interesting. However, all the Amazon reviews note that the company stopped allowing non-authorized dealers to use the software??? That sounds like a rocky road. Do you happen to know if they still enforce this policy or did you get yours prior to the change in august?


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Harmony 659 - having my HR20 installed next Thursday. (crossing fingers)


----------



## JCO (Dec 25, 2006)

travelswiss said:


> Does anyone use a Sony or Pronto remote with the HR20? We need 455 Khz, and the Harmony doesn't support. But, both the Sony and Pronto don't "look" DVR friendly so I may go with a two remote solution...


I use a Sony to AV-3100 to control everything I own. I supports 18 devices and every one of them has a bunch of lighted learnable keys and four keys that are not only learnable but the label for them is programmable which is essential to me. Every device also has standard vol+_/CH+_ cursor keys , menu keys, etc. For the HR-20 I use two devices, STB to control everything I need, and I also use a second device (TAPE A) just for HR20 playback of recordings because I like using
the cursor keys for FF. REW, Pause, etc, instead fo the standard lit buttons that STB has to use because STB the cursor buttons are needed for menu navigation.
This remote only cost about $100 two years ago.


----------



## JCO (Dec 25, 2006)

chrisexv6 said:


> One-For-All 8 here. That plus JP1 = a remote that has the exact same control as OEM, along with the ability for macros, etc.
> 
> I never tried the Harmony remotes.........they sure look nice, but for the price of one good Harmony remote, Ive outfitted every TV in my house with an OFA8 or RS-1994 (the remote that launched JP1).
> 
> ...


 I like using both fixed buttons and touch screen keys. The problem
with fixed buttons is you cant custom label them like you can the touch screen keys on my sony RM-AV3100. I love the custom labels like HDMI>DTV or MEMSTIK, PLAYLIST, SIDEFLIP, TESTTONE, DIMMER, ETC ETC. I could go on and on. I could never live with a remote without learnable programmable label keys.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

bcdavis75 said:


> The MX series looks interesting. However, all the Amazon reviews note that the company stopped allowing non-authorized dealers to use the software??? That sounds like a rocky road. Do you happen to know if they still enforce this policy or did you get yours prior to the change in august?


That change was stupid. But it's really not much of a concern in practice.

The software is still available if you buy from a non-authorized source, though it lacks the "live update" feature. Also, a few big-volume eBay sellers are including the updatable software w/ the remotes.

(I bought mine from an authorized web dealer, and was provided with the software, so no impact on me).

Prices from authorized web dealers aren't hugely higher than other sources.

They're great remotes. I prefer them to the Harmony remotes, but those are very nice as well.

More info is available at Remote Central


----------



## travelswiss (Oct 24, 2006)

I made the mistake of purchasing the Philips SRU9600. This device is clunky and difficult to use, let alone program- hours... It is always forgetting commands which means I dig out the original remote and reprogram it. This remote promises over 12,000 devices are preloaded, but the only device of mine it "knew" was my receiver and the displayed buttons are not what I want and no capability to customize them. 

I'm thinking of either buying the HK TC30 or waiting for the URC's new R70. Any thoughts for URC users or TC 30 owners?


----------



## Spoffo (Jan 1, 2007)

I've been using a Home Theater Master 500 (like the 800, but the programming is all manual via "learn") for about 6 years. It was no big deal to load all the HR20 commands in in place of my old DTC-100. The only hassle has been deciding which functions to put on page 2 of the LCD (I have Yellow there right now and it's a pain) but that will work itself out eventually, since I have total control over what goes where.

The other nice thing about this unit is that I've been able to create a Macro to turn closed captions on and off, which we do a lot. It takes an 18-step macro to plow through all those setup menus, but it works like a charm.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

travelswiss said:


> I'm thinking of either buying the HK TC30 or waiting for the URC's new R70. Any thoughts for URC users or TC 30 owners?


Sorry to hear of your difficulties with Philips unit. You might want to do a search @ Remote Central for two remotes you're considering.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

Nolzman said:


> BC,
> 
> Return the Harmony and go for a Home Theater Master MX series. The software is COMPLETELY controllable by you. You can easily version your changes and it updates the remote in seconds. If you don't like something you just change it.
> 
> You have to be somewhat of a programmer, but I actually found it fun thinking of new more efficient way of doing things. I am always looking for another shortcut marco I can program.


I have the MX-900 as well and love it.....regarding macros....I have a macro of two "dashes" programmed for the "delete" key, but it doesn't work so well....have you tried that....any "tips" for using the remote?...I've had it for a few weeks.......thanks


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Bajanjack said:


> I have the MX-900 as well and love it.....regarding macros....I have a macro of two "dashes" programmed for the "delete" key, but it doesn't work so well....have you tried that....any "tips" for using the remote?...I've had it for a few weeks.......thanks


have the mx700//////////love it!!!! only downside center button not sensitive...but love the soft keys and its indestructible.......


----------



## Truffles100 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello all.. 

longtime lurker. Finally got around to signing up. 

I've had my MX-800 sitting inside a drawer for over a year now. I guess I should give it another try based on people liking it so much. 

Bill


----------



## atdamico (Jan 26, 2007)

bcdavis75 said:


> The MX series looks interesting. However, all the Amazon reviews note that the company stopped allowing non-authorized dealers to use the software??? That sounds like a rocky road. Do you happen to know if they still enforce this policy or did you get yours prior to the change in august?


I got an MX-900 along with the RF base on Ebay for under $200. Then I contacted the Ebay seller that is selling new remotes with upgradable software and he sold me the software for $20. The remote is fantastic. I love playing with the software on my notebook, making changes and building macros on the fly. The live updates works perfectly with the software and with the RF base I don't even have to be in line of sight of my devices. Highly recommend this controller. Will be the last I ever own.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

Harmony 880 and love it!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 25, 2007)

Harmony 720 (it's kind of an 870 lite). Buttons that don't look like buttons are gimmicky. Programming is OK and it works with a mac, but it is somewhat time consuming to program. Works well, but some fiddling required (we mac owners are spoiled by plug and play). Good bang for the buck!
Way too many database commands for my Denon receiver, BTW. Also, correct aim seems important for flawless operation.


----------



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

Harmony 880 and it works great!


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

I just went from the Sony RM AX4000 to the Harmony 880.
It works fine with the HR20 & seems to be easier to setup also.

It's also just $125 after rebate from Amazon.com


----------



## ExUltimateTV (Oct 6, 2006)

jheda said:


> have the mx700//////////love it!!!! only downside center button not sensitive...but love the soft keys and its indestructible.......


The MX-850 has a real center button, nicer than the MX-800 I now use for the second room.

The URC remotes are really nice if you love to custom program. You literally program the thing on your PC and then download programming to the remote. This means you can tinker with macros to your heart's content and not lose anything (easy to revert to a previously saved version).


----------



## xerxes (Jan 21, 2007)

hasan said:


> Harmony 628 here (was about 50 bucks), now the next model up is at Sam's Club for 99 bucks. I love the Harmony remotes...controls everything perfectly in the sytem listed below in my tagline.


Where did you find it for 50 bucks?


----------



## JayC (Dec 13, 2006)

I've been using the HTM MX-700 since I installed the HR20 (bless it's little heart) last Sept. There were no codes that failed to work. 
"Tastes Great! Less Filling", a highly recommended remote. I've seen them at very reasonable prices on Ebay. 
Good luck....


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Harmoiny 880


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm on day 1 with the 880 and SFSG.


----------



## jforkner (Mar 17, 2004)

I just installed a Harmony 890. Setup was a littly trying, but I got everything sorted out and it works fine.

Does anyone know how to program it to do a "Page up" and "Page Down"?


Jack


----------



## Jotas (Jan 5, 2006)

Bought my Sony SXRD 60" and installed it this weekend and I took the plunge and purchased the HR20. Looks nice but I really miss Tivo's intuitive interface. Still trying to learn how to use the device, manual sucks but at lest the 880 controls everything just fine!

I found out that page up/down are the channel up/down buttons while in a menu that supports scrolling.


----------



## redrocker (Jan 3, 2007)

I got a harmony 670 & I got the TV, AVR, DVD player to work but the HR20 is not responding at all. I can not figure this out, anyone have suggestions?


----------



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a Harmony 880 and a MX 600. I am using the MX600 the most. I like the bigger buttons, plus I guess I'm an old dog that can't learn new tricks. Nothing bad with the 880, in fact it has a lot of functionallity. (probably more that I need.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

redrocker said:


> I got a harmony 670 & I got the TV, AVR, DVD player to work but the HR20 is not responding at all. I can not figure this out, anyone have suggestions?


Call customer service, I bet it's something set up wrong & they can fix it.
My 880 controls the HR20 perfectly.


----------



## redrocker (Jan 3, 2007)

redrocker said:


> I got a harmony 670 & I got the TV, AVR, DVD player to work but the HR20 is not responding at all. I can not figure this out, anyone have suggestions?


could it be that I have the hr20 remote set to RF?


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Harmony for XBox 360

I was using the Harmony 659 but a couple of the programmable buttons began to fail. I picked up the H X360 because it has the four colored buttons like the HR20 remote (Yellow, blue, green, red can be programmed to the same functions)

It controls 12 devices and is verrrry light-weight. I also like the cool ivory and silver scheme.

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harm...s_8/104-6850920-8150353?ie=UTF8&s=electronics


----------



## redrocker (Jan 3, 2007)

TheMoose said:


> Call customer service, I bet it's something set up wrong & they can fix it.
> My 880 controls the HR20 perfectly.


Finally got it working. Deleted hr20 & re-installed it, works like a champ now. Thanks for the response


----------



## schenkelini (Mar 13, 2007)

Would any of you with an MX-700 or 800 be willing to email me your HR-20 configuration file?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

Harmony 676 is working great ($100, Sams Club). Had a problem with 6&8 number buttons on HR20, but phone call to tech fixed that. It controls TV,DVD Playstation and Denon AV as well as HR20


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Have my MX-700 programed for 2 HR20s.. Didn't do the "press and hold" ones.. but do have the discreet power on/off.. anyone who want's them send me a PM with your e-mail..


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Was using a 880, but have migrated to an MX3000.

One knock on the MX is that it is a touchscreen, but I still use the TiVo Peanut and HR20 remotes to do transport. The units repond better to the original remotes and when using transport controls, that is important.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

jforkner said:


> I just installed a Harmony 890. Setup was a littly trying, but I got everything sorted out and it works fine.
> 
> Does anyone know how to program it to do a "Page up" and "Page Down"?
> 
> Jack


It should be the same as the stock remote; channel up/down (no programming required). My 880 works that way, at least.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Just got a MX-700. I love it. It works great and I really like macros.

Mike


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Just got a MX-700. I love it. It works great and I really like macros.
> 
> Mike


did you get a copy of the 'new' software?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

houskamp said:


> did you get a copy of the 'new' software?


Got it from an "authorized" dealer. I've got the latest software with live update enabled.

Mike


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

Harmony 880 in living room with HR20.
Harnony 880 in master bedroom with H20 and TIVO.
Harmony 520 in guest bedroom with old Sony SAT receiver.

All work great. All took a little fussing with to get working great.


----------



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

Harmony 880


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Thinking about an 880, and I'm curious how you've configured list, back and the four color buttons on the 880. I'm also considering the Harmony xbox 360 remote because it has the four color buttons already. TIA. /steve


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

I am a happy owner of a Logitech Harmony 880 that controls everything in my sig just as I want it to. I upgraded from a 659 because I wasn't happy with the location of the "VCR" buttons.


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

sluciani said:


> Thinking about an 880, and I'm curious how you've configured list, back and the four color buttons on the 880. I'm also considering the Harmony xbox 360 remote because it has the four color buttons already. TIA. /steve


I put the color buttons and the back button in the LCD.


----------

